# L&M Gibson Month?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Has anyone seen any ads for Long & McQuade's Gibson Month for this year? I am assuming that they are running the promotion again this year but haven't seen any ads for it yet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Usually comes on the Web site Mar 31 or Apr 1


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm heading into Edmonton today, I'm feeling kinda saucy and if L&M can offer me the deals / financing today.... who knows


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gibson month, in the last couple of years has offered financing over 3 years, but at regular interest. The idea is that you can afford the monthly payments for a Gibson. There also a few specials plus gift cards, etc.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I was in L&M a little while ago to check on an SG that was available out in the Maritimes (unfortunately for me, it had sold) and, while there, I was given a copy of the Gibson Month flyer. Individual stores will be selling off last year's models at lower prices but the stock depends on the store. As for the flyer itself, there isn't anything great in it. The entire thing seems to be promoting the ability to finance Gibsons, all of which seem to be at their regular prices or reduced only a little bit.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is about it. Same as in previous years.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Flyers


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What is the interest rate?

TG


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> What is the interest rate?
> 
> TG


I think it is quite high
for example:
Gibson LP Standard $59 bi weekly for 36 months totals: 36/12*52/2 = 78 payments x 59 = 4602
selling price $3099

I don't know if financing includes tax or not but in any case, quite a bit more then selling price.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bigboki said:


> I think it is quite high
> for example:
> Gibson LP Standard $59 bi weekly for 36 months totals: 36/12*52/2 = 78 payments x 59 = 4602
> selling price $3099
> ...


That is a lot more; close to 50% more.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

So, it's a complete joke and a rip off. 

Typical Gibson


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

They actually do 72 payments and the interest rate is lower than many credit card rates. That being said, you are still paying a lot more than you would buying it outright.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> What is the interest rate?
> 
> TG


I ran it thru T-Value, $3099, $59 bi weekly, 78 payments, = 28.1%. If it's 72 payments, it's 23.85%


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yikes! So no reason to "buy now" rather than just use a much cheaper Line of Credit at any time of the year if you happen to find the exact guitar you want.




keto said:


> I ran it thru T-Value, $3099, $59 bi weekly, 78 payments, = 28.1%. If it's 72 payments, it's 23.85%


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

HARD pass.

The way I see it they're letting you pay a 50% markup on an instrument that is already 50% overpriced.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> I ran it thru T-Value, $3099, $59 bi weekly, 78 payments, = 28.1%. If it's 72 payments, it's 23.85%



Remember also that that is with no down payment. If you pay a chunk of it up front you are paying less in interest as you are only financing the balance.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BSTheTech said:


> HARD pass.
> 
> The way I see it they're letting you pay a 50% markup on an instrument that is already 50% overpriced.


You're a funny guy! Yes, they get you coming *and* going.



traynor_garnet said:


> So, it's a complete joke and a rip off.
> 
> Typical Gibson


You got it.

This is the blurb from the L & M website on financing. When they don't tell you the percentage, you should automatically assume it's not cheap.

*FINANCING*
*For our customers who would like to spread out the payments on their purchase, our financing plan is meant to be simple and customer friendly.

Because we do all of our own financing, we are not subject to the rules and regulations of a finance company. There are no age or income restrictions and no administration charges. Interest is added each month but only on the balance outstanding at that time. Our financing plans are very flexible and can be paid off early without penalty.

When you make your purchase, you will fill out a simple personal information sheet and agree to make monthly payments until your account is paid in full. Although we have many different options available, most of our purchase agreements require a down payment, the amount of which is mainly your choice, and twelve equal monthly payments to cover the balance. The whole transaction takes about fifteen minutes.

If you do not have a previous credit history, that is not a problem. Come on in and we will show you what we can do.*

Simply, painful.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> You're a funny guy! Yes, they get you coming *and* going.
> 
> You got it.


Let's get you that BMW 7 series instead, way better deal.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> So, it's a complete joke and a rip off.
> 
> Typical Gibson


Riiight. Gibson is in charge of Long & McQuade's financing policies...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is how they have *always* done Gibson Month. Spread it out over three years instead of one year. Nothing new. Lot of people having anal spasms over it though. Guess it must be their first time.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> You're a funny guy! Yes, they get you coming *and* going.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet...not painful if you can afford it on a bi-weekly basis. Yes, you pay more in the long run than if you dropped a chunk of cash, but if you don't have a chunk and want a nice guitar, you can get one this way. Also, you have the guitar in your hands, which is worth something.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> Yet...not painful if you can afford it on a bi-weekly basis. Yes, you pay more in the long run than if you dropped a chunk of cash, but if you don't have a chunk and want a nice guitar, you can get one this way. Also, you have the guitar in your hands, which is worth something.


That's just poor management of your money IMHO.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> That's just poor management of your money IMHO.


Manage your own money and don't worry about how I manage mine. Your (not really) humble opinion doesn't really matter to someone else's situation.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> Manage your own money and don't worry about how I manage mine. Your (not really) humble opinion doesn't really matter to someone else's situation.


Sorry, but that's my opinion. You are allowed to have your own opinion as well. I'm not telling you how to manage your money. I'm just stating how I feel about the L & M financing. So chill, okay?


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I dunno but I agree with Steadly. I'm just saying this as a fellow board member with the best of intentions, the financing price that's being discussed here is a terrible deal. A purchaser ends up paying a 50% surcharge on the price of a new guitar over a ridiculously long period (72 months...!). Just look on Kijiji for a used guitar that's already depreciated & make a lump sum payment on your mortgage. I hate to see friends get fleeced on bad financing deals.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> Riiight. Gibson is in charge of Long & McQuade's financing policies...


I didn't know that. If that's the case, is Gibson getting some kind of percentage of the finance charge?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Sorry, but that's my opinion. You are allowed to have your own opinion as well. I'm not telling you how to manage your money. I'm just stating how I feel about the L & M financing. So chill, okay?


Thanks for giving me permission to have my own opinion 

I'm definitely chill and I don't disagree that the financing is expensive. But $30 every two weeks can be less painful in some situations than $2000 all at once (or whatever the amounts may be). It's an option for people. Not one I'll likely use, but I can see the appeal under some circumstances. 



Lord-Humongous said:


> I dunno but I agree with Steadly. I'm just saying this as a fellow board member with the best of intentions, the financing price that's being discussed here is a terrible deal. A purchaser ends up paying a 50% surcharge on the price of a new guitar over a ridiculously long period (72 months...!). Just look on Kijiji for a used guitar that's already depreciated & make a lump sum payment on your mortgage. I hate to see friends get fleeced on bad financing deals.


It is a bad deal if you go the full length and pay the lowest amount. The Yorkville Month 0% for 12 months deal is a much better one. 



Steadfastly said:


> I didn't know that. If that's the case, is Gibson getting some kind of percentage of the finance charge?


It was sarcasm.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't know that. If that's the case, is Gibson getting some kind of percentage of the finance charge?


Reaching pretty hard here to blame Gibson some more, no?

Just chill, ok?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lord-H - 72 payments, not 72 months. Essentially 3 years. Just clarifying.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Yet...not painful if you can afford it on a bi-weekly basis. Yes, you pay more in the long run than if you dropped a chunk of cash, but if you don't have a chunk and want a nice guitar, you can get one this way. Also, you have the guitar in your hands, which is worth something.



Just like buying a car - you will pay more if you finance it than if you buy it outright. Same with credit cards, if you don't pay your balance off in full each month you pay interest and therefore pay more for your purchases. That is the cost of using credit. Personally, I love looking back at my monthly credit card bills and seeing zeros in the section in which it tells you how much interest you have paid. They have never gotten a penny out of me in interest and never will.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lord-Humongous said:


> I dunno but I agree with Steadly. I'm just saying this as a fellow board member with the best of intentions, the financing price that's being discussed here is a terrible deal. A purchaser ends up paying a 50% surcharge on the price of a new guitar over a ridiculously long period (72 months...!). Just look on Kijiji for a used guitar that's already depreciated & make a lump sum payment on your mortgage. I hate to see friends get fleeced on bad financing deals.



First, it is not 72 months. It is biweekly for three years. And you can pay it off early if you have the cash. Second, if you have a down payment you finance less and obviously pay less. The bigger that payment the better. So you are not always paying 50% more. Third, that is simply the cost of using credit and applies to cars, mortgages, etc. too.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Go to the bank and get a line of credit, save yourself a whack of cash. I'm not sure why people are getting upset about this or wouldn't take this option.

If this is Gibson month, then I am betting Gibson is getting something from the financing although it may not be direct.

My only point was that this promotion is really just promoting high interest loans. You already pay a massive premium for the Gibson name and this just seems like a way to increase that premium.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> If this is Gibson month, then I am betting Gibson is getting something from the financing although it may not be direct.


LOL Gibson gets the money from Yorkville Music when Yorkville buys the guitars from them. Gibson already has the money from the guitars being sold during Gibson Month. I'm curious as to how you think Gibson "gets something from the financing although it may not be direct".


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We can also remember that Monster Days are coming in June when you get 6 months free financing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

L&M is not like car dealerships that have large financing resources. I do not know what financial service they work with, but it is likely one of those small companies with higher rates. Or if it has its own, it would have operate like one of those companies. They can't compete with banks on rate and their loans are usually higher risk. 

This is in part an educated guess on my part, but it definitely is not wild speculation such as 'Gibson must get a cut of the financing'


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> We can also remember that Monster Days are coming in June when you get 6 months free financing.


And 12 months free financing on all Yorkville distributed products in October.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I never wrote "must" and fail to see how thinking a company may benefit from its own promotion is in anyway "wild speculation." As for your educated guess about L&M's financing, read page 2 of this thread.

Anyway, this thread is becoming typically Gibsonesque. Gibson, Mac, and Dumble threads 

Flame away, I'm out. I only read this thread because I'm interested in a 335.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If you can't afford a Gibson, use their expensive credit now to beat their exorbitant price increases next year. *#*(

Personally, I always thought buying a luxury item was an option and not a necessity. 

As always, play what you like and like what you play.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> I never wrote "must" and fail to see how thinking a company may benefit from its own promotion is in anyway "wild speculation." As for your educated guess about L&M's financing, read page 2 of this thread.
> 
> Anyway, this thread is becoming typically Gibsonesque. Gibson, Mac, and Dumble threads
> 
> Flame away, I'm out. I only read this thread because I'm interested in a 335.


Pass the haterade.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Their financing gets pretty expensive. On a $3099 guitar you end up paying $4602 over 36 months vs $3502 if paid cash.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

1) They explicity state it's their own financing, no third parties, which allows them to be flexible, ie., underage, poor credit, etc.

2) no way is Gibson getting a penny from the financing itself. Just the guitar sales to Yorkville. What I would expect to see if they were participating would be reduced 'subsidized' pricing, which it is not.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GWN! said:


> Their financing gets pretty expensive. On a $3099 guitar you end up paying $4602 over 36 months vs $3502 if paid cash.


lol how do you pay $3502 if you pay cash? it's $3099.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GWN! said:


> Their financing gets pretty expensive. On a $3099 guitar you end up paying $4602 over 36 months vs $3502 if paid cash.


Ummm,... $3254 cash in Alberta. 

(taxes boys and girls)


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> lol how do you pay $3502 if you pay cash? it's $3099.


I live in Ontario. We pay 13% taxes



Robert1950 said:


> Ummm,... $3254 cash in Alberta.
> 
> (taxes boys and girls)


That makes it an even worst deal for Albertans $3254 Cash vs $4602 on loan.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

keto said:


> Lord-H - 72 payments, not 72 months. Essentially 3 years. Just clarifying.


It's actually 78 payments. There are 52 weeks in every year. So on a bi-weekly payment scheme you make 26 payments every year.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GWN! said:


> That makes it an even worst deal for Albertans $3254 Cash vs $4602 on loan.


If it is $3502 with taxes in Ontario and $3254 with taxes in Alberta. How does Alberta pay more in loan? Someones math is wrong. Or the total cost figures do not include taxes as it varies from prov. to prov.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> If it is $3502 with taxes in Ontario and $3254 with taxes in Alberta. How does Alberta pay more in loan? Someones math is wrong. Or the total cost figures do not include taxes as it varies from prov. to prov.


You are right I was looking at the Ontario flyer that states it is $59 per payment on a $3099 guitar ($3502 with taxes in Ontario). So $59 x 78 = $4602. Giving us a cost to borrow of $1100.


Your flyer in Alberta probably has a lower bi-weekly payment. If it is the same it means your cost to borrow is $1348 ($4602 - $3254)


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

GWN! said:


> It's actually 78 payments. There are 52 weeks in every year. So on a bi-weekly payment scheme you make 26 payments every year.



I know, if you look at the interest rate breakdown I did both 78, and 72 as another poster stated was the actual term in payments.

And, the interest rate calculations DID NOT take taxes into account, so if the $59 is a 'tax paid' payment, then the rate is lower.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> If this is Gibson month, then I am betting Gibson is getting something from the financing although it may not be direct.


Gibson Month is a promotion run by L&M during which they try to sell off their stock of Gibson guitars. Gibson themselves have nothing at all to do with it, other than providing that stock. When Home Depot offers financing on appliances, the appliance manufacturers aren't involved and don't get a cut.




> My only point was that this promotion is really just promoting high interest loans.


There is more to it than that - sale prices, special run models, etc.




> You already pay a massive premium for the Gibson name and this just seems like a way to increase that premium.


You pay a premium for the Fender name too.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> L&M is not like car dealerships that have large financing resources. I do not know what financial service they work with, but it is likely one of those small companies with higher rates. Or if it has its own, it would have operate like one of those companies. They can't compete with banks on rate and their loans are usually higher risk.


They do it in house and their loans are higher risk as they don't do credit checks.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> I never wrote "must"



You wrote "I am betting" which means that you are certain.




> and fail to see how thinking a company may benefit from its own promotion is in anyway "wild speculation."


A company benefiting from its own promotion?

Um, I'm not sure you understand how retail works. When a retailer offers a promotion on something the manufacturer doesn't get a benefit. Do you think the manufacturers of the products that I nought on sale at the grocery store today get a cut? Do you think appliance manufacturers get a cut when Sears and Home Depot run promotions to sell their appliances?






> Anyway, this thread is becoming typically Gibsonesque. Gibson, Mac, and Dumble threads


Dafuq?

What is a typical Gibson thread? And why would those threads matter when the topic of this thread is a promotion by L&M and their financing program?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

GWN! said:


> Their financing gets pretty expensive. On a $3099 guitar you end up paying $4602 over 36 months vs $3502 if paid cash.



Only if you buy the guitar without putting down a down payment. The less you finance, the less you pay. The same would apply if you were buying a car or taking out a mortgage.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

interest is 17 per year. Lower than your average credit card, so if you just gotta have a Gibson it's not a bad deal.

Stretch the payments out as long as you can, bring in chunks as you get them.

Just an option for people no need to get all salty about it.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Sigh, yes. Gibson threads. You know, where you have to actually argue that "betting" and "must" do not mean the same thing, where despite stating you are interested in a 335 you are labelled with the juvenile "hater" label, and where you are told you "don't understand retail" for suggesting a company may be involved in its own promotion (which is entirely different than Home Depot simply offering financing). Is it really so hard to imagine that Gibson might give L&M a discounted price (while restocking guitars) if they can move x amount of product during the promotion? If L&M hits that target by enticing buyers via this financing option, then Gibson benefits_ indirectly_ from the financing as I previously wrote. I never claimed that I "know" (or I am _certain_) this arrangement exists and I never claimed Gibson was actually setting up financing. "Betting" involves probability, not certainty; if it did bookies wouldn't exist! So yes, "Gibson posts" where this type of forensic analysis of one's posts occurs if he/she "dares" say anything that isn't completely flattering about Gibson. It happens on many boards and it is predictable and boring all at the time. 

If I am wrong so be it, the financing is still a complete rip off and there are way better options to finance; the heart of the promotion still remains about financing although yes, there are a few other discounts and products here and there, but on the whole there doesn't seem to be any dire need to get one of these thing NOW. 

I originally came back to this thread simply to poke fun at myself. My friend texted me this weekend and told me he just bought a new LP at L&M. I'm looking forward to playing it the next time I see him. And no, he didn't finance it LOL





colchar said:


> You wrote "I am betting" which means that you are certain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> Sigh, yes. Gibson threads. You know, where you have to actually argue that "betting" and "must" do not mean the same thing, where despite stating you are interested in a 335 you are labelled with the juvenile "hater" label, and where you are told you "don't understand retail" for suggesting a company may be involved in its own promotion (which is entirely different than Home Depot simply offering financing). Is it really so hard to imagine that Gibson might give L&M a discounted price (while restocking guitars) if they can move x amount of product during the promotion? If L&M hits that target by enticing buyers via this financing option, then Gibson benefits_ indirectly_ from the financing as I previously wrote. I never claimed that I "know" (or I am _certain_) this arrangement exists and I never claimed Gibson was actually setting up financing. "Betting" involves probability, not certainty; if it did bookies wouldn't exist! So yes, "Gibson posts" where this type of forensic analysis of one's posts occurs if he/she "dares" say anything that isn't completely flattering about Gibson. It happens on many boards and it is predictable and boring all at the time.
> 
> If I am wrong so be it, the financing is still a complete rip off and there are way better options to finance; the heart of the promotion still remains about financing although yes, there are a few other discounts and products here and there, but on the whole there doesn't seem to be any dire need to get one of these thing NOW.
> 
> I originally came back to this thread simply to poke fun at myself. My friend texted me this weekend and told me he just bought a new LP at L&M. I'm looking forward to playing it the next time I see him. And no, he didn't finance it LOL


In other words, pure speculation? 

I get your point about Gibson *could *be involved in some way in this financing, but I've seen nothing to indicate they *are*. 

It seems more likely to me that, as Gibson's Canadian distributor, Yorkville Music is probably getting some pressure from Gibson to start moving 2017 models. Long & McQuade does this every year where they push to clear out the previous year's Gibson models and you start to see the new ones appear in greater numbers, rather than a trickle like it's been for the first few months of the year. I actually saw a couple of 2017 models on the wall at the Bloor store over the weekend. But again, that is pure speculation on my part.

In other news, I also bought a Gibson on the weekend (an SG Special 70s Tribute). I financed it but I'll pay it off in a couple of months, rather than go the full term. I'll pay a few bucks extra in interest, but I have the guitar in my hands now and boy is it ever fun! Two or three smaller lump sum payments rather than one lump sum just made more sense for me right now.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

As long as the term "pure speculation" is used consistently for everyone, it's all cool LOL None of us really know, myself obviously included, and in the long run it really doesn't matter anyway.

Hope you are enjoying your new SG. I'd still love a 335 but I don't think I can make it work right now.

Seriously though, thanks for the conciliatory tone of your post. Now get offline and go enjoy your NGD 

TG



jdto said:


> In other words, pure speculation?
> 
> I get your point about Gibson *could *be involved in some way in this financing, but I've seen nothing to indicate they *are*.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> As long as the term "pure speculation" is used consistently for everyone, it's all cool LOL None of us really know, myself obviously included, and in the long run it really doesn't matter anyway.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your new SG. I'd still love a 335 but I don't think I can make it work right now.
> 
> ...


Most internet forum BSing is conjecture and speculation, right? And yes, I can understand the GAS for a 335! I wish I could get offline and play my guitar, but I'm stuck at the office for the next several hours. This evening will be a different story!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> Sigh, yes. Gibson threads. You know, where you have to actually argue that "betting" and "must" do not mean the same thing


Where is a facepalm smilie when I need one?





> where despite stating you are interested in a 335 you are labelled with the juvenile "hater" label


Yeah, I hate that term too.




> and where you are told you "don't understand retail" for suggesting a company may be involved in its own promotion


You clearly _don't_ understand retail, and that conclusion is reinforced when you keep referring to this being their "own promotion". Gibson has fuck all to do with this. It is L&M's promotion, not Gibson's.




> which is entirely different than Home Depot simply offering financing


How so? L&M offers financing on all of their products, just like Home Depot, etc. do. At certain times of year you get better financing terms on selected products, just like at Home Depot, etc. When I was at Home Depot Saturday there was some promotion on Frigidaire products and financing was included (no idea what the deal was as I wasn't interested in it). How is that any different from L&M?

And no, that is not Frigidaire's promotion nor are they getting a cut like you seem to think Gibson is doing through L&M.




> Is it really so hard to imagine that Gibson might give L&M a discounted price (while restocking guitars) if they can move x amount of product during the promotion?


That is called volume purchasing and it applies to every retail store and supplier. It is normal practice in the industry. The more a retailer purchases, the better deal they get. It also applies to consumers - like promotions at Sobey's where we pay the regular price for an item but get savings if we buy three or more.



> "Betting" involves probability, not certainty


Yes, but when someone says "I am betting" it indicates that there is a significant degree of certainty otherwise they wouldn't be placing the bet (unless they are a degenerate gambler).





> So yes, "Gibson posts" where this type of forensic analysis of one's posts occurs if he/she "dares" say anything that isn't completely flattering about Gibson.


This has nothing to do with saying anything bad about Gibson, it is about you not understanding how retail works and insinuating that a manufacturer somehow benefits from a retailer's promotion.

Yorkville has already made their yearly purchase of Gibsons, now they need to move them (and previous years' models that haven't moved yet). Gibson has their money and would have it whether this promotion happened or not.

I have owned Gibsons in the past and own one now, but I will also slag Gibson when they deserve it. They do not deserve it in this instance though because they have nothing to do with the L&M promotion nor L&M's financing.

Do you have the same criticisms when L&M offers a similar deal during Fender Month or Yorkville month? If not, why not?





> the financing is still a complete rip off


Their rate is better than the rates on many credit cards.




> the heart of the promotion still remains about financing


No, the heart of the promotion is about moving Gibson guitars that they have in stock. The financing merely helps them do that.




> but on the whole there doesn't seem to be any dire need to get one of these thing NOW.


Maybe not for you (nor for me either), but you cannot speak for everybody.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Look at all you haters hating on the term hater 

GF^%@


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, where is the facepalm icon. 

You are on another quest to "win" by relying on a pedantic division of terms that allows you to create a straw man argument. It lets you artificially categorize a possible sales incentive from Gibson as not technically part of the promotion, then divorce the financing option from L&Ms attempt to meet a goal, and then once again erroneously claim that I think Gibson is getting a cut of the financing. Now you are starting to play upon a discussion of exactly what percentage of probability entails certainty.

I've seen you do this same thing with other members and I frankly have no interest wasting my day with it.



colchar said:


> Where is a facepalm smilie when I need one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2017)

jdto said:


> Look at all you haters hating on the term hater
> 
> GF^%@


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeez this thread turned to financial advisor war? 

Perso i love gibson month, always got a heck of deal, just pickup brand new Traditional for 1700$


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

metallica86 said:


> Jeez this thread turned to financial advisor war?
> 
> Perso i love gibson month, always got a heck of deal, just pickup brand new Traditional for 1700$


Cash or credit?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Cash or credit?


Well aren't you a nosy so'n'so?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

metallica86 said:


> Jeez this thread turned to financial advisor war?
> 
> Perso i love gibson month, always got a heck of deal, just pickup brand new Traditional for 1700$


How did you manage to get the price to 1700 when their sale price is 2300? (if it is nota secret of course  )


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Cash or credit?


cash :d


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

bigboki said:


> How did you manage to get the price to 1700 when their sale price is 2300? (if it is nota secret of course  )


my bad, actually is not brand new, some guy bought it and return within 5 days, I walked in the store and see it got huge discount price, pick it up and tried, action was super nice, ask the rep, he pull series number in their system and showing the guitar was bought feb 01 and return was feb 06 due to " financial issue" ???? and yea the price is 2300 + taxes.. Any way i bought it, come with hardcase etc...

Will post some picture for NGD soon


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

metallica86 said:


> cash :d


Then, yes, that was a good deal. Enjoy the new git!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I keep trying out a J-200 I really like....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just use this one. It is one of the best...


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Then, yes, that was a good deal. Enjoy the new git!


actually not really imo, I asked the guy how much interest if I paid in 12 months and it's just around 100$, with down payment of 500$,
but again, nothing beat 0% interest free


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

metallica86 said:


> my bad, actually is not brand new, some guy bought it and return within 5 days, I walked in the store and see it got huge discount price, pick it up and tried, action was super nice, ask the rep, he pull series number in their system and showing the guitar was bought feb 01 and return was feb 06 due to " financial issue" ???? and yea the price is 2300 + taxes.. Any way i bought it, come with hardcase etc...
> 
> Will post some picture for NGD soon


thank you for explanation! Rock ON now


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

The one in the middle was bought in 99 from Lauzon Music.
The one one the left came from L&M Kanata in 2013.
The one on the left came from L&M Edmonton North a few days ago.

I love em all !









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> The one in the middle was bought in 99 from Lauzon Music.
> The one one the left came from L&M Kanata in 2013.
> The one on the left came from L&M Edmonton North a few days ago.
> 
> ...



Damn I love a white SG!!!

I normally buy used (must be the Scottish blood coursing through my veins) but white SG Standards are very tough to find so I have been considering buying one of those new. Out of curiosity, do they have nibs over the fret ends? Gibson did away with them a couple of years ago but has since brought them back on some models. Unfortunately, they do not mention this in their specs.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

22 frets of nibbly goodness!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gibsonguitarguy (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup bought a trad


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

One of the lessons I learned from the Japanese while living there, if you don`t have the cash for something, save until you do. I know it`s un-Canadian to stay out of debt but we don`t owe a penny to anyone and I sleep well at night. I got a credit card months ago and haven`t used it yet, it`s for emergencies or times when I come across something that I don`t have the cash on me for and I will make one payment, like I did overseas. Plus, I don`t want a Gibson anyways...had a couple during my time in Japan, sold them and kept my best MIJs instead...not dissing Gibson, I just had other options.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> 22 frets of nibbly goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I checked out the white one in my local L&M today and liked it, there are a couple of things I would have to change though. I would add a poker chip and would swap the knobs for reflectors with pointers.

But I might have found a used black 2013 Standard (that year the Standards were the '61 Reissue but with a normal sized head stock, and I already have one of them which I love) in the chain. A friend who works there is just waiting on pictures from the originating store. Once he has them he will send them to me and I will decide whether to have it brought in. It might be used, but is a significant savings over buying a new white one.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

sakana said:


> One of the lessons I learned from the Japanese while living there, if you don`t have the cash for something, save until you do. I know it`s un-Canadian to stay out of debt but we don`t owe a penny to anyone and I sleep well at night. I got a credit card months ago and haven`t used it yet, it`s for emergencies or times when I come across something that I don`t have the cash on me for and I will make one payment, like I did overseas.



My credit card company must hate me because I always pay off my entire bill each month and they have never made a penny in interest off of me. But if I was going to grab an ES-335 I would have financed part of it without being overly concerned. But since my work might end up on strike come the end of September I decided not to buy the 335 now. The SG mentioned above will either be purchased outright, or part of it will be financed but that balance will be paid in full before the first payment is due. If you do that you don't end up paying any interest, just like paying your credit card bill in full.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2017)

sakana said:


> One of the lessons I learned from the Japanese while living there, if you don`t have the cash for something, save until you do


I was brought up the same.
'If I don't have the cash (or trade bait), I can't afford it'.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> I checked out the white one in my local L&M today and liked it, there are a couple of things I would have to change though. I would add a poker chip and would swap the knobs for reflectors with pointers.
> 
> But I might have found a used black 2013 Standard (that year the Standards were the '61 Reissue but with a normal sized head stock, and I already have one of them which I love) in the chain. A friend who works there is just waiting on pictures from the originating store. Once he has them he will send them to me and I will decide whether to have it brought in. It might be used, but is a significant savings over buying a new white one.



The black SG in my pic above is a 2013 Standard.
It is quite literally a '61 RI. It is significantly heavier than the white one.

I pulled the stock 57 Classics because the bridge was painfully bright.
I ended up installing the Duncan '59 set which were REALLY good. I sold those on here last week, because ....

The new white SG has the 57 Classic in the neck and a 57 Classic Plus in the bridge which is pure sonic nirvana through my 2204 > G12-65s so I got another set for the black one 

(The red one has the Angus pickup in the bridge and 57 Classic in the neck (9.5K and 8.5K respectively)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> The black SG in my pic above is a 2013 Standard.
> It is quite literally a '61 RI. It is significantly heavier than the white one.
> 
> I pulled the stock 57 Classics because the bridge was painfully bright.
> ...



My current '13 that is set up for slide is all stock. With that and another '13 for normal playing I would be a happy camper.

I love the '13 Standards because, as we have said, they are the '61 Reissue except for headstock size. Everything else is identical, but for a lower price. The owners of the '61s must have been pissed when the '13s came out as they devalued their '61s!

I nearly scored a '61 last week for $999 but am just as happy with a '13. This model, regardless of what it is named, is among the best SGs available.


----------

